# Tell me what you think.



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She looks nice and sturdy, but also looks like she hasn't been schooled in a while!
She has a very straight shoulder, and a fairly cresty neck - make sure she hasn't foundered before. Looks to have a longish back. Might be a little sickle-hocked, but I could be completely out to lunch there, these aren't the best pics to critique as you well know 
Man those legs look sturdy! Won't have to worry about her breaking down! And her eye looks so kind... 
I wish you the best for if you decide to go see her!!  Keep us updated please!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

shes a cubbster! she looks nice. i dont know why but she reminds me of an Arabian.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Thanks JDI

I asked when the last time she was ridden, I was told that they were on her just last week.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

omgshh!! shes adorable!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> omgshh!! shes adorable!!!


I know! I love her already!! I just hope she isnt too good to be true!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> shes a cubbster! she looks nice. i dont know why but she reminds me of an Arabian.


LOL I was thinking arabian also. :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh, she looks lovely!


----------



## JillyBean (Jul 25, 2008)

She seems like the perfect gal! Definitely worth a looksie!

The only think I'd be concerned with is her weight. I can see that her back is beginning to sway a bit (and she's only 10!!), and that extra weight will only be more damaging. Plus, it will also put more strain on the rest of her joints that have to carry her weight, as well as increase her risk for laminits and cushings. She's most likely not preggo, due to the time of year, so it is certainly about 100-200 extra unneeded pounds. I'm sure you already realized this, but if you do end up getting her, be sure to get some of that weight off pronto. 

Good luck and happy horse shopping!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I did notice that her back was a bit swayed, or so I thought. I questioned the owner about it, and she said that she didnt think she was that bad, but she did say that Lacy was grazing on some uneven ground when the pics were taken. 

I am expecting better pics soon.


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

Even is she hasn't really been riden often, she seems to be a lovely mare and have many good quaitys about her. I would say if you really feel her, GO FOR IT!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh Mox, she's a doll!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

She has been ridden up until last week., that was one thing that I asked the owner. I cant have a head strong crazy horse on my hands, I'm far too much of a timid rider for that.

 Thanks Farmpony! She's no Blue tho... :wink:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

she is really cute!!! Has she had any foals? She kinnda has the broodmare look to her, but with some constant riding you can get the hay/grass belly off from her and she will look like a million bucks!!! Keep us updated


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I always like them better fat... but I know... they need to be healthy. I think the reason everyone thinks she looks arab-ie is because of that cute little dish face. She's so flippin' cute!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

One reason I am so drawn to her is because she looks so solid. I want a horse that is going to be able to carry my weight, and tack and everything, with out my worrying that the horse is going to kill over. 

If I do decide to buy her, I will be riding and or lunging a few times a week, probably a few more times than what she has under her now. I'm not sure if watching what she eats now is a good idea with winter right around the corner,,, AND I'm not even sure if I do watch what she eats if she'll lose anything, considering she's so solid. 

So far I've got nothing but great reviews of her. I am going to print off pictures of her and take them to my riding instructor tonight to see what she thinks of her.

I am also going to check to see if the stable I am at now has any openings for outside board, and how much it costs and everything. It might be worth the extra bucks and extra mileage to stay at the barn I'm at.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

she looks solid like my blue boy!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

She is a full blooded QH and hasn't had any foals that the owner knows of.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Moxie said:


> She is a full blooded qh and hasn't had any foals that the owner knows of.


I hope everything works out!!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Angel, me too!


My husband is on call this weekend, so I am going up by myself to look at her.  

SOMEONE COME WITH ME!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, she really is quite a little cutie. I love her colouring and her striking blaze! I also did notice that she has a bit of swayback but I think its just probably because she has a hay belly. She definitely could lose some pounds. I think though once she loses some weight and gets her topline worked on, she'll look much better. When you go check her out, make sure to take her for a ride and test her out.

Good luck!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I passed her pictures around the barn yesterday, my instructor had nothing but great reviews of her. She said that she might look like she has a bit of a swayback because she is so pudgy. 

I've decided to stay with the barn I am at for boarding. My instructor offered to come out and see her with me, if after I'm still interested in her after the first time I've seen her.

I plan on saddling, and bridling her myself, having the owner ride, then myself ride.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I like her! A little chubby but your right with winter coming it's not entirely a bad thing. 

Hope the ride goes well.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

My Instructor called her a bulldog type QH. 

If I do happen to buy her, I plan on working with her several times a week. I guess now she is used as a lesson horse at the barn she is at now, but I dont think they use her very much. It just might be that she's on rich pasture?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I cant wait to hear if your gonna buy her !!! (fingers crossed)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Mox she is beautiful! Love her to peices, she looks great. I think it only gives the illusion of her being sway back because of the extra weight. Other then being chubby, which I can't complain about (my horses are monsters) she looks awesome! I really hope she works out for you! Good luck riding her, can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Mox she is beautiful! Love her to peices, she looks great. I think it only gives the illusion of her being sway back because of the extra weight. Other then being chubby, which I can't complain about (my horses are monsters) she looks awesome! I really hope she works out for you! Good luck riding her, can't wait to hear how it goes!


You know, thats what my trainer said too, her being fat, and maybe high withered? 

Grrrrr...... I want more pictures of her, but I don't want to ask again.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

More pics, not any better than the first tho


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

shes lookin good!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Im a little worried about her being saddled in these pics. grrrr I feel like I'm being too picky about the pics.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Im a little worried about her being saddled in these pics. grrrr I feel like I'm being too picky about the pics.


she looks fine!! relaxxx


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

lol thanks hun


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> lol thanks hun


no prob 8)


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I'm just nervous


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> I'm just nervous


of what


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

It's just a big purchase, it's an addition to my family and Im worried about the owner trying to move her under false pretenses. Of course I cant really base that on anything that she's said as of right now.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> It's just a big purchase, it's an addition to my family and Im worried about the owner trying to move her under false pretenses. Of course I cant really base that on anything that she's said as of right now.


i think your worrying too much :lol: when are you going to see her?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Moxie, breathe 

I'm sure they were just sending you photos of her with her saddle on so you would know maybe what she looks like with a saddle on and that she CAN be saddled.

You can always take better pictures of her when you're there too!

She does look really sturdy, and from the little bit that i can tell, her back doesn't look all that bad, but with the saddle on, I can't really tell.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a big purchase, it's an addition to my family and Im worried about the owner trying to move her under false pretenses. Of course I cant really base that on anything that she's said as of right now.
> ...


On Sunday, I'm bummed because I am the only one going to see her. My husband and trainer cant come. So I am worried that I'll miss something.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> > Moxie said:
> ...


just make sure to get a vet check.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Moxie, breathe
> 
> I'm sure they were just sending you photos of her with her saddle on so you would know maybe what she looks like with a saddle on and that she CAN be saddled.
> 
> ...


I'm sure thats the truth, I'm sure she's just taking pics and not trying to cover something up. I'll know more when I go out to see her on Sunday. I also have an appointment to go see another mare on Sat. I'll have to take pics of her too.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's surely fat.  I bet on rich pasture and not much work out. But you can certainly fix that in matter of weeks by just working her out. She looks very solid and quiet.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Moxie said:


> ]












See how the mare has her head down....Now Twister has his head down ....See how the different camera angles and the position of the horse affect the way his back looks....Now look in the last picture and imagine if Twister had a big(er) grass belly  His back would look a lot more swayed. 

I know its kind of apples and oranges...Twister has a shorter back but I just wanted to show you that the belly can make the back look "off"........ Relax Moxie....Trust your judgement, don't write a check Sunday...Take a zillion pictures and look them over very well... IF you take your time and be thorough and they sell the mare and you don't get her then that is AOK because she wasn't the right one for you!!!! All things with horses require patience and time. (((hugs))) Breathe hunny....just breathe! :wink:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Oooooooooooh Dumas... You have such a way with me. :wink: Thank you for that explanation, I really appreciate it. I am going on Sunday with an open mind, an eagerness to ride, and am leaving the check book in the car! lol


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well, after much debate, my husband wins. I am yet back to waiting for a horse.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Well, after much debate, my husband wins. I am yet back to waiting for a horse.


NOOOOOOO


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yes. I am very heartbroken over the whole ordeal, but keeping family peace is something I have to do. There will come a time and a place when getting a horse will fit into my life, regretfully it's just not any time soon.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

So did you get a chance to try her out though??


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

There's a reason for that Moxie. 

Maybe both of these horses weren't what they were advertised as.. or maybe they had problems that would have cost a lot of time and money to deal with.

Your horse is still out there. When the time is right, you'll find him/her.

Atleast he didn't say you have to give up horses all together... just that right now isn't a good time.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> So did you get a chance to try her out though??


Nope, my appointment was on Sunday, and we had actually been debating about this for 2 days now. First he was all for it, then he wasnt so sure, and now, he put the kibosh on it. I have to have him on board in order for this to work, so. I'm upset about it, mostly because he's been flip-floppy, but I understand.

Appy, thats what I told myself too. I was a little nervous about the mare, but was willing to give it a shot. Just means I have more time to look (just look mind you) and save. Maybe I can buy an expensive trail horse. lol


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

How come he gets to say if you get a horse or not!! What about what you want???


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I have obligations to him, my family and my school work. He's worried that having a horse would affect my abilities with school and eat into our finances. He came out honestly and said that he doesn't think I could handle a horse, and he was worried that if I got one, and if I didn't like it, it would be money wasted. He suggested to lease under that notion, but honestly all that would be teaching me is that if I don't like the horse I'm with, I can just hop on a different lease. It does nothing to teach me diligence, stick-to-it-ness, and never mind the fact that I wouldn't be able to develop a bond with a lease horse, and I would really feel indifferent because that horse isn't mine. blah... I might be completely off track here.

I've been supportive of his gun addiction for years now. I stood by quietly while he's bought guns, gun parts, went to shooting matches, and now he's even building yet ANOTHER gun that will only sit in his safe and not get shot. But yet, I am supportive unconditionally. He on the other hand has made me feel like he's supportive to an extent, to the extent of me not buying. Booo

Anyway, over all he's a great guy, it's just that his being a realist gets in the way some times. I applied for a job at a law office as a legal assistant, I told him that if I got the job, I was going to buy anyway, I didn't get a holy crap what he says.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

There's nothing stopping you from going to look at horses right now.... as in, not just online 

Say you went to go look at a horse, and you realized something that you wanted or didn't have preference to (i'm not sure, lets just say you were looking at a mare and she just happened to be in heat and was a complete witch) and you realized that that mare, as great as her pictures were and as great as she seemed to match you, just wasn't going to cut it... and then with that horse, you'll be able to get more specific and more picky about your horse.

Practice makes perfect!  Tell your hubby that you just want to do the whole looking around, so when it's actually time to buy a horse, you'll have an idea of what to do.
That's what people who are pregnant do. They don't just go to the hospital when they're ready to give birth, they go to classes so they know what to expect and how to go about it.

OH! OR see if you instructor can set up a "what to do when buying a horse" day. Maybe have one of her boarders and a horse you've never ridden before be your "potential horse" then you would go and ask the questions you would about any horse, ask to see whatever you want (them tacking up, them riding etc) and then if you wanted to, to get on the horse and ride it. That way it would give you confidence about what to do when you go into the buying situation.

ok, I'll stop there.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> There's nothing stopping you from going to look at horses right now.... as in, not just online
> 
> Say you went to go look at a horse, and you realized something that you wanted or didn't have preference to (i'm not sure, lets just say you were looking at a mare and she just happened to be in heat and was a complete witch) and you realized that that mare, as great as her pictures were and as great as she seemed to match you, just wasn't going to cut it... and then with that horse, you'll be able to get more specific and more picky about your horse.
> 
> ...



That is a wonderful idea!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh thank you 

And tell your hubby that you're JUST LOOKING.. your not buying, but you when you do you want to be ready.... say its like looking at guns to buy... you don't jump on the first one.. or even the second or third, but you want to know what's out there so when you do buy, you'll be educated


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

It's sad you don't get to pursue your dreams. I hope it all works out for you.

Family and finances aside, you do need to look out for you as well. If you're gonna give, stand up to him and make him give a little too.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahh, that is sad Moxie. 

You are so level headed about everything. But like Solon said you do need to think about youself once in awhile. Being a mom and a wife myslef I know alot of the times it is hard to do. I hope you get the job that way you can get your dream pony.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww Moxie that is so unfair.  

My husband and I were the same until about four years ago. I had a seven year break between horses, and he was most adamant that we weren't to get another on for a few years more. I gave in, backed down, whatever you wish to call it. Just to keep the peace and not rock the boat.
My husbands past time is cars. He likes buying them and then spending a fortune doing them up.
One day I decided that I was going to go looking at horses, as I was determined to get back in the saddle and start enjoying myself. I viewed a few, he knew I was looking but he never thought I would buy. I bought a thoroughbred! I fell in love with him and decided i had to have him. I had the silent treatment for a few days, but he came around to the idea.
His concern was that I would be neglecting the kids, letting the housework slide and that he would hardly see me. I think its just a case of finding a balance in your life.
Dont let your husband hold you back from pursuing your dreams. Do like Appy says and go viewing, tell your hubby about them, try and explain to him that its another responsibility yes, but it doesn't mean that you have to start neglecting your other responsibilities. We only live once and our dreams are what keep us alive.

Sorry for the essay, but I really feel for you as I was in that situation myself. Dont give up, fight for your dreams girl!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

**huggles** thanks ladies... 

I do easily put myself on the back burner a lot of times. Riding and owning is something I have been passionate about, wow, it's been like the only thing, aside from my son, that I've been really excited about for some time. 

Although I'm not really thrilled with the idea of leasing, of course there is nothing wrong with leasing, please dont get me wrong here. I might give that a try. And once I LAND that job, I WILL be buying the horse of my dreams. After all, legal assistant/paralegal is what I am going to school for.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

EXACTLY!

It's one thing for them to say your hobby will take away from the kids. Does theirs?

Maybe it's time for them to take up some kid duty so the wives can have their dreams too.

One of my biggest peeves is hearing of women that take second place to their husbands. I hate that. It's not fair that every woman, whether she's a mother or wife has to let go of her own life. That's NOT how it should be or has to be.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

meggymoo said:


> We only live once and our dreams are what keep us alive.


Meggy that brought tears to my eyes. Not sure why! 

Solon I think that most guys do need to take more time with the kids. My hubby is great at it and is always very supportive of me pursuing my dreams and actually pushes me to when I'm about to give up. He is awesome that way and I appreciate him completley. But I also know that most husbands are not like that.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Speaking as a married guy (39 years in 2 weeks!) We when through the same thing when we were younger. My wife had some hobbies that she wanted to pursue but I didn't support them. For me, my past time was horses and that came first. 

I used the same excuses that I've read from the posts above and I rationalized that my wife needed to take care of our children, the house, the finances, etc. It took me a long time to realize that I was most likely jealous of her time and that, although I could go out and be with my horses and all that pertained to, I wanted her to be there for me when I was home. It was a very selfish thing on my part at the time and a lack of consideration as well.

There has to be a balance of interests in a marriage and I hope you find yours - as well as the horse of your dreams. 

BTW leasing one with an option to buy him/her is an excellent way of finding out if it will work for you.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I will comply with the year, but any longer than that, and I will pitch a fit. And if I were to get that nice job, then I will go out and buy one ASAP! 

When it comes to responsibilities around here, I have homework, housework, and of course a 3 yr old running around here. So lets throw on more and add a job. Having a horse would be my escape from it all, and hopefully over time, if my son still shows an interest, it'll be a bonding experience with him as well. I was even willing to get 2 jobs and work at the stable to work off board. 

I will have to hand it to him tho, he was admit about my still keeping up with the lessons, and leasing. 

When I was married to my first husband, I wasn't allowed to have a job, leave the house with out supervision, have a relationship with my family; in a nutshell my ex treated my son and I like property. All of that coupled with abuse is why I left him. After leaving I became a stronger woman, and well I vowed to not let that happen to me again. My now husband is a great guy, but I told him that just because he doesn't have the courage to pursue his dreams, that doesn't mean I don't, and that having a man who is overly realistic and pessimistic, those qualities are not something I want in my life. I want someone who dreams as big as I do, and who is not afraid to work for them. 

In the end, last night, we came to a compromise, we expressed our feelings, and kissed and made up.


----------

